# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  So sánh Inox 316, Inox 306L với  Inox 304

## inoxdaiduong

*Nhắc đến thép không gỉ - inox, người ta thường nhắc đến loại mác INOX 304. Tuy nhiên còn có một loại inox cũng phổ biến không kém đó là INOX 316 (hay còn gọi là thép không gỉ 316) . Do đặc thù cấu tạo của mình, inox 316 có tính ứng dụng cao với số lượng được tiêu thụ đứng thứ 2 trong các loại inox, chiếm khoảng 20% sản lượng inox được sản xuất hiện nay.*
Ngoài inox 316 tiêu chuẩn, còn có inox 316L - là loại chứa hàm lượng carbon thấp (L là chữ viết tắt của Low). Đối với những sản phẩm được gia công bằng cách hàn, ứng dụng của inox 316L là khá cao vì giúp tránh được sự xói mòn ở những mối hàn đó. Cùng Inox Đại Dương tìm hiểu cấu tạo của các loại inox phổ biến này nhằm hiểu hơn sự khác biệt của chúng.


*Bảng cấu tạo thành phần hóa học của inox 304, 316, 316L*

Theo bảng thành phần cấu tạo inox 316 trên, có thể thấy, thành phần Carbon, Mangan, Photpho, Lưu huỳnh, Silic có tỉ lệ giống nhau giữa inox 304 và inox 316, inox 316 L. Ngoại trừ thành phần carbon ở inox 316L thấp hơn như đã đề cập ở trên). Nguyên tố Crom ở inox 316 thấp hơn ở inox 304 1% và Niken ở inox 316 cao hơn inox 304 từ 2% - 4%. Ngoài ra, ở inox 316 còn có Molybden, là nguyên tố giúp inox 316 có tính năng chống ăn mòn tổng thể vượt trội hơn so với inox 304, đặc biệt trong môi trường chứa Clorua cao. Thành phần Niken cao hơn giúp Thép không gỉ inox 316 càng phù hợp với môi trường biển, thậm chí là vùng biển bị ô nhiễm hoặc những vùng có nhiệt độ dưới 0oC. Chính sự khác biệt này dẫn đến đặc tính khác nhau, tính ứng dụng trong cuộc sống khác nhau của hai loại inox. 316 là loại mác thép có tính ứng dụng rất đặt biệt và nổi bật,  được sử dụng hiệu quả và tích cực trong môi trường axit, do có tính năng chống được sự ăn mòn của sulfuric hydrochloric, acetic, axit formic và tartaric, cũng như sunfat axit và kiềm clorua.





*Tính chất của inox 316 và sự khác nhau cơ bản với inox 304*
*So sánh Inox 316 với 304 khác biệt cơ bản như sau:*
*Inox 316 Không nhiễm từ với với inox 304**Chống ăn mòn:*
Tính chống ăn mòn của inox 316 cao hơn inox 304. Inox 316 được xem là loại kim loại kháng với nước muối lên đến 1000mg/L Clo ở nhiệt độ môi trường, nhưng giảm còn 500mg/L khi ở nhiệt độ trên 60oC. Ngoài ra, inox 316 là kim loại tuyệt vời vì có khả năng chống rỗ và kẽ hở ăn mòn trong môi trường clorua với nhiệt độ ấm. Inox 316 được ứng dụng rất hiệu quả đối với hầu hết các công trình kiến trúc ngoài trời, hoặc gần khu vực biển, các phụ kiện tàu biển….hay mức độ làm sạch, chống lại các loại hóa chất vô cơ, hữu cơ trong ngành chế biến thực phẩm… Tính năng chống ăn mòn của thép không gỉ inox 316L cũng tương tự như inox 316 nhưng sẽ đạt hiểu quả tốt hơn trong các mối hàn.

*Inox 316 có thể dùng trong các môi trường đòi hỏi độ sạch tương đối cao**Inox 316 có thể dùng trong môi trường chứa axit, bromua, iodides ở nhiệt độ cao.**Khả năng chịu nhiệt cao:*
*Inox 316 có khả năng chống oxy hóa khi được sử dụng liên tục trong nhiệt độ lên đến 870°C, thậm chí có thể lên đến 925°C và được ứng dụng cho những công trình hoặc sản phẩm chịu nhiệt trên 500°C. Đối với inox 316L còn có khả năng chống mưa carbon tốt hơn inox 316 tiêu chuẩn.*


Nguồn: http://www.inoxdaiduong.com/t299/tha...-inox-316.html

----------

CNCVina, haignition

----------


## CBNN

giá cả giữa inox 304 và 316 ntn bác ? em đang xài inox 304 , khi khách hàng sử dụng hóa chất (chủ yếu là mấy chất diệt khuẩn như thuốc tím ...)thì có cũng gỉ sét kinh .

----------


## inoxdaiduong

> giá cả giữa inox 304 và 316 ntn bác ? em đang xài inox 304 , khi khách hàng sử dụng hóa chất (chủ yếu là mấy chất diệt khuẩn như thuốc tím ...)thì có cũng gỉ sét kinh .


Đa số 304 là ok rồi, nhưng phụ thuộc nhiều vào hàm lượng Niken, thường ở nước ta 304 nhưng niken ngưỡng thấp nhất trong bảng tiêu chuẩn, nên bạn tìm hiểu kỹ và lựa chọn nhà cung cấp uy tín nhé

----------


## bulonglienket

> giá cả giữa inox 304 và 316 ntn bác ? em đang xài inox 304 , khi khách hàng sử dụng hóa chất (chủ yếu là mấy chất diệt khuẩn như thuốc tím ...)thì có cũng gỉ sét kinh .


Bác có thể sử dụng loại vật liệu inox 316 hoặc 316L ( chuyên sử dụng ở môi trường hoa chất )

----------


## Tuấn

> giá cả giữa inox 304 và 316 ntn bác ? em đang xài inox 304 , khi khách hàng sử dụng hóa chất (chủ yếu là mấy chất diệt khuẩn như thuốc tím ...)thì có cũng gỉ sét kinh .


Em không biết trong thuốc tím có những gì. Nhưng mà inox nó không chịu được nước muối, clo và sắt đen đâu bác. Nếu có muối thì bác dùng loại 316ti cis chứa ti tan. Còn dính clo hoặc mạt sắt thì thua hẳn

----------

